# Fuel economy with the 2012 Sentra



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I am getting about 40 mpg (Canadian) with my new baby, seems I should do better than that with the CVT - is that about right? I do a mix of highway/city but maybe I need more break-in time - 20,000 klicks. Thoughts?


----------



## protege26 (Jul 26, 2006)

So you are averaging about 33mpg US. That sounds about right. I've had mine just under 1000 miles and am on my 3rd tank. My first averaged 26.5, my second 29.4. I have noticed that the computer calculation is slightly high. Less than 1mpg difference each time, but slightly high. I'm expecting once she is completely broken in to average about 32 or 33. 

That is in the West Virginia hills with mixed town driving and a 25 mile trip one way to work on a 4lane highway.


----------

